# Programmer Personality Test



## Optimouse (Nov 8, 2012)

I just found this. It's interesting, even though some questions are not balanced (making most people prefer the low level root).

Programmer Personality Test

My results:

DLSC

* You’re a Doer.
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.

* You like coding at a Low level.
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.

* You work best in a Solo situation.
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.

* You are a Conservative programmer.
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

Your programmer personality type is:

*PHSB*
*You’re a Planner.*
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth
doing, it’s worth doing right.
*You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.
*You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.
*You are a liBeral programmer.*
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Your programmer personality type is:

DLSC

You’re a Doer.
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.

You like coding at a Low level.
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.

You work best in a Solo situation.
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.

You are a Conservative programmer.
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## sidj0n (Apr 30, 2012)

*PHTB* *You’re a Planner.*
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth
doing, it’s worth doing right.
*You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.
*You work best in a Team.*
A good group is better than the sum of it’s parts. The only thing better than a
genius programmer is a cohesive group of genius programmers.
*You are a liBeral programmer.*
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Your programmer personality type is:


DLSC


You’re a Doer.
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.


You like coding at a Low level.
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.


You work best in a Solo situation.
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.


You are a Conservative programmer.
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

*DHTB* *You’re a Doer.*
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.
*You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.
*You work best in a Team.*
A good group is better than the sum of it’s parts. The only thing better than a
genius programmer is a cohesive group of genius programmers.
*You are a liBeral programmer.*
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.


----------



## The Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2012)

*DLSC**You’re a Doer.*
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.*You like coding at a Low level.*
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.*You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.*You are a Conservative programmer.*
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.

So basically your average programmer


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

DLTC

You’re a Doer.
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.

You like coding at a Low level.
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.

You work best in a Team.
A good group is better than the sum of it’s parts. The only thing better than a
genius programmer is a cohesive group of genius programmers.

You are a Conservative programmer.
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

*PHSB**You’re a Planner.*
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth
doing, it’s worth doing right.*You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.*You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.*You are a liBeral programmer.*
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

*PLTC* *You’re a Planner.*
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth
doing, it’s worth doing right.
*You like coding at a Low level.*
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.
*You work best in a Team.*
A good group is better than the sum of it’s parts. The only thing better than a
genius programmer is a cohesive group of genius programmers.
*You are a Conservative programmer.*
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

Your programmer personality type is:

*DHSB
**
You’re a Doer.*
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.
*
You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.
*
You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.
*
You are a liBeral programmer.*
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

*PLSC
**
You’re a Planner.*
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth
doing, it’s worth doing right.
*You like coding at a Low level.*
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.
*You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.
*You are a Conservative programmer.*
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## JYFly (Sep 16, 2012)

*PHTB*
*You’re a Planner.*
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth
doing, it’s worth doing right.
*You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.
*You work best in a Team.*
A good group is better than the sum of it’s parts. The only thing better than a
genius programmer is a cohesive group of genius programmers.
*You are a liBeral programmer.*
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.


----------



## Alediran (Aug 31, 2011)

Your programmer personality type is:

*PHTB*
*You’re a Planner.*
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth
doing, it’s worth doing right.
*You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.
*You work best in a Team.*
A good group is better than the sum of it’s parts. The only thing better than a
genius programmer is a cohesive group of genius programmers.
*You are a liBeral programmer.*
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Your programmer personality type is:

*DLSC*
*You’re a Doer.*
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.
*You like coding at a Low level.*
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.
*You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.
*You are a Conservative programmer.*
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.

Yeah! Cause UML is for assholes!


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

You’re a *Planner*.
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth
doing, it’s worth doing right.

You like coding at a *High level*.
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.

You work best in a *Team*.
A good group is better than the sum of it’s parts. The only thing better than a
genius programmer is a cohesive group of genius programmers.

You are a *Conservative* programmer.
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

My result:

*PHTB**You’re a Planner.*
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth
doing, it’s worth doing right.
*You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.
*You work best in a Team.*
A good group is better than the sum of it’s parts. The only thing better than a
genius programmer is a cohesive group of genius programmers.
*You are a liBeral programmer.*
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Your programmer personality type is:
_PLSC_
*
You’re a Planner.*
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth
doing, it’s worth doing right.

*You like coding at a Low level.*
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.

*You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.

*You are a Conservative programmer.*
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Your programmer personality type is:

DLSC

You’re a Doer.
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.

You like coding at a Low level.
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.

You work best in a Solo situation.
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.

You are a Conservative programmer.
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

*PHTC**You’re a Planner.*
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth doing, it’s worth doing right.
*
You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programsin the same way.
*
You work best in a Team.*
A good group is better than the sum of it’s parts. The only thing better than a genius programmer is a cohesive group of genius programmers.
*
You are a Conservative programmer.*
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Are all "You are a liBeral programmer." newbies seriously? That is a road to debugging in hell, worst of all if its in low level programming languages. However can you guys stand a wall of text, that shit makes debugging crazy, succinct programming is where its at.


*


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm a conservative programmer! I like to know what code does at a glance, without having to hunt down and understand a bunch of unnecessary methods that are separate from where they're used for no real purpose.

*DLSC
**
You’re a Doer.*
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.
*
You like coding at a Low level.*
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.
*
You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.
*
You are a Conservative programmer.*
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

You’re a Doer.
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.

You like coding at a Low level.
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.

You work best in a Team.
A good group is better than the sum of it’s parts. The only thing better than a
genius programmer is a cohesive group of genius programmers.

You are a liBeral programmer.
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

*DLSC
**You’re a Doer.*
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.
*You like coding at a Low level.*
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.
*
You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.
*
You are a Conservative programmer.*
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## Fretful_Mused (Oct 6, 2012)

*DLSB

You’re a Doer.
**You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.*

*You like coding at a Low level.
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.
*
*You work best in a Solo situation.
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.*
*

You are a liBeral programmer.
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.*


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Your programmer personality type is:


DLSB


You’re a Doer.
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.


You like coding at a Low level.
You’re from the old school of programming and believe that you should have an
intimate relationship with the computer. You don’t mind juggling registers
around and spending hours getting a 5% performance increase in an algorithm.


You work best in a Solo situation.
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.


You are a liBeral programmer.
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

*PHSC* *You’re a Planner.*
You may be slow, but you’ll usually find the best solution. If something’s worth
doing, it’s worth doing right.
*You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.
*You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.
*You are a Conservative programmer.*
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


I'd say that reflects me pretty well. Except I don't mind using white space. Comments are a little pointless if you have good method/function names (getName() is fairly explanatory), though. If you spend too much time spending or telling everyone what you are doing, you'd be done just doing it yourself by the time they figure it out. 

As for High level, why low level? It takes more time, and computers these days have plenty of resources. You can optimize later. Keep the bugs out, keep the memory leaks out, make sure it works, and you can figure out how to use 5% less processing power in a random update or something. The norm today is computers having 4GB of RAM and quad-core processors. I think we're fine (multi-thread to be sure).


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Boolean11 said:


> *Are all "You are a liBeral programmer." newbies seriously? That is a road to debugging in hell, worst of all if its in low level programming languages. However can you guys stand a wall of text, that shit makes debugging crazy, succinct programming is where its at.
> 
> 
> *


I use a lot of comments, which actually makes debugging easier. I'd actually prefer not to, but I got in the habit after having to take over another programmer's code who didn't use comments. What a nightmare! So now I force myself to put lots of comments in to explain what's happening.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

I program everything in assembly, try topping that you noobs.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

PHTC

Admittedly I have little knowledge of programming, but I'd want to surround myself with people who knew what they were doing and delegate. I'd try and learn the principles while I was at it as I could potentially provide some useful advice if I did.

If I was an expert on programming, I would operate under the same premise -- find competent people and delegate -- admittedly I'd probably have more advice to give periodically and might take on a slightly more hands on approach.

As for conservative, I wouldn't necessarily be opposed to a complicated program if it was necessary -- I just figure if I could do the same job simply it would be easier to produce and would have less possibility of problems popping up that need to be sorted through.


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

*PLSB - (Planner, Low level, Solo solution, liBeral)
*
I'll be honest, the test my be a bit of fun but all my answers seemed to fall in the middle ground between the available choices, guess that's part of being a professional.


----------



## Edwins Hubble (Nov 18, 2012)

DLSB

Doer
Low Level
Solo
liBeral Programmer


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

*DHSC**
You’re a Doer.*
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.
*You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.
*You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.
*You are a Conservative programmer.*
The less code you write, the less chance there is of it containing a bug. You
write short and to the point code that gets the job done efficiently.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

*DHSB
**You’re a Doer.*
You are very quick at getting tasks done. You believe the outcome is the most
important part of a task and the faster you can reach that outcome the better. After all, time is money.
*
You like coding at a High level.*
The world is made up of objects and components, you should create your programs
in the same way.
*
You work best in a Solo situation.*
The best way to program is by yourself. There’s no communication problems, you
know every part of the code allowing you to write the best programs possible.
*
You are a liBeral programmer.*
Programming is a complex task and you should use white space and comments as
freely as possible to help simplify the task. We’re not writing on paper anymore
so we can take up as much room as we need.


A lot of the questions were pretty hard, in some situations I'd rather work with a team but if I'm confident enough I can get it done I want to do it on my own. Also I'm not much of a planner but I know how important it is.


----------

